# BBQ Central Pics



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2007)

*BBQ Central GTG Pics*


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2007)

Wild Fire


 

Gary's BBQ


 

Big "C's" Stew and Q


 

Bubba's BBQ


 

Extreme Team


 

Bill's Grill


 

Blowin Smoke


 

Joe Boy's BBQ


 

Wolfe Rub.com


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 17, 2007)

What a wonderful album of pictures. 

Thank you so much for sharing them


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2007)

Anything Butt
1st place for Stuffed Pork Loin Blown Smoke
2nd place for Rack of Lamb Gary's BBQ
3rd place for ABT's Bills Grill

3rd in Ribs Extreme Team


 

2nd in Ribs Blowin Smoke


 

1st in Ribs Joe Boy's


 

3rd in Pork Blowin Smoke


 

2nd in Pork Gary's BBQ


 

1st in Pork Bill's Grill


 

Grand Champion Joe Boy's BBQ
Reserve GC Blowin Smoke

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, we drank a whole LOT.      Do you see a pattern here?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow................someone was watching me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2007)

well it looks like fun, but it would have been more so if it was in
Myrtle Beach...except I would have been GC


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

Great pictures! Was it me, or did everybody notice Larry was always sitting around drinking beer?      :P


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Now this is a classic!!!  




 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]

Guys looks like a great time was had by all!!
Thanks for sharing the pics of the fun we all missed  


P.S. Was that a large mouth bass??


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. Wishn I could have been there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 17, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Now this is a classic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just Bruce!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 17, 2007)

It was an awesome time!!! .. I was so glad to be there with my little helper... I had to wake her up sunday morning to leave and one of the first things she said to me was, "are we staying another night?"  She had a blast and so did I.

Great job Bill for putting together a great event and a great time.. I ate WAaaaaaaaaaaay too much friday night... oh man the food was awesome that everyone cooked.  The company was excellent as well.  It is always nice to get together with friends that have become like family to cook, eat, drink and have a heluva good  time... put me down for next  year!

I will post my pics soon.

Gary


----------



## Finney (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like a "large" time.  Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL!
The other pic


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 17, 2007)

Terrific Photos!

I hope everyone had as great of a time as it appears.


----------



## john pen (Jun 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Wow................someone was watching me!



Larry, pm me and we can talk about getting a restraining order to keep the stalkers away from you..or was it just poparozzi ? Paris has the same problem...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome pics.
Congrats guys!


----------



## knine (Jun 18, 2007)

like i said before , looks like a dam good time .


----------



## Chiles (Jun 18, 2007)

All,
I had a blast.  Thanks for letting me take part and for all the knowledge that has passed on to me.  My Q really bumped up a notch as well as my presentation and timing.  Nothing to do now but practice.

Thanks again!!

-Chiles


----------



## Chiles (Jun 18, 2007)

By the way, I was also surprised that you could win the "Anything But's" in Friday night with store bought pre-prepared foods.  Next year I'm going to enter Hooters garlic wings.


----------



## jwatki (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats to all. I wish I was there. Any plans for next year?


----------



## john pen (Jun 18, 2007)

jwatki said:
			
		

> Congrats to all. I wish I was there. Any plans for next year?



Ok, Ill concied and vote that next year its not on Fathers Day..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2007)

ok, I'll concede and agree that next year it should
be held in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 18, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, I'll concede and agree that next year it should
> be held in Myrtle Beach.



The point of this was to find a CENTRAL location.  You just need to get out of MB every once in a while.

It was very nice meeting you Chiles and YOUR LOVELY friend.


----------



## Chiles (Jun 18, 2007)

Bill, 
It was great meeting you and your family as well... I think I met damn near all of them!   I should have had a notebook for all the tips I got from you, Jeff, Gary, etc.  

I'm sure I am going to have to hit you up for a few reminders.  

-Chiles


----------



## jwatki (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Bill,
Send me some pics and  I can put the event on my blog.
John


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Joboy's said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> So many thanks to you and your family for putting on one of the most fun events I've done. I had more fun than I have had in a long time. Jo, I, and the kids had a great time. It was truly a ball.
> 
> ...



   Sorry Jeff, ask these guys and the will tell you that spelling is not my strong point.  Good to see ya on the board.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay, last pics thanks to Bruce B.  My oldest (Eye Q) made this for the entrance of the campground.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like every one had a great time.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Chiles (Jun 19, 2007)

I found a few on my camera that I thought worth posting.




Larry's drinking does not slow him down, notice his no hands beer holding technique.




My first competition ribs - thanks for the help guys.





Looking like I know what I am doing - little did I know...

Chiles


----------

